# Alfredo Manrique speaking at our Society pkants Available



## Cheyenne (Mar 10, 2015)

Alfredo Manrique will be speaking at our SEPOS meeting in May. He is taking pre-orders for plants. He had hands good prices and the plants have been good every time I got them especially science they travel so far. If anyone is interested I could pre-order plants and ship them out to you. I could try to do flat rate boxes if I get them out right away and they fit. I figure he could sell more plants so he will continue to do society talks. I don't have a lit of time so if a lot of people want plants I May ha be to limit the number to the first 5 or 6. Prices are on the list, charge whatever shipping costs and if your able maybe if you could donate 10 dollars or so to me for the time packing and shipping I could get a plant or two for the trouble. Pre-orders have to be in by 3/15/15.
PLAN LIST , Philadelphia , New Jersey 
Pre orders 
Price	Name
Bletia catenulata	$17.00	
Bletia patula	$17.00	
Bulbophyllum meridense	$20.00	
Catasetum incurvum	$35.00	
Catasetum schunkei	$35.00	
Catasetum tenebrosum	$35.00	
Cattleya luteola	$20.00	
Cattleya maxima	$25.00	
Cattleya mooreana	$35.00	
Cattleya rex ( Moyobamba)	$50.00	
Cattkeya rex ( Ayacucho)	$250.00	
Cattleya rex ´Splash¨´	$300.00	
Cattleya violacea	$35.00	
Cycnoches cooperii	$60.00	
Cycnoches haagii	$60.00	
Cycnoches peruvianum	$35.00	
Cyrtochilum villenaorum	$45.00	
Dracula hirsuta	$40.00	
Epidendrum sophronitis $40.00	
Epidendrum sophronitioides	$40.00	
Gongora sanderiana	$60.00	
Macroclineum aurorae	$20.00	
Mormodes buccinator	$45.00	
Mormodes revolutum	$40.00	
Mormodes rolfeanum	$30.00	
Hybrids of Phragmipedium kovachii 
Phragmipedium Glen Decker (Jason Fischer x P.kovachii)	$40.00	
Phragmipedium Graeme Jones (Barbara LeAnn x P.kovachii)	$45.00	
Phragmipedium Inca Treasure (P.kovachii x P.longifolium)	$40.00	
Phragmipedium Memoria Emma Decker (Don Wimber x P.kovachii)	$45.00	
Phragmipedium Memoria Maria Teresa Fighetti (Elizabeth Castle x P.kovachii)	$35.00	
Phragmipedium Papa Frankie Quintal (Haley Decker x P.kovachii)	$35.00	
Phragmipedium Peruflora’s Saltimbanco (P.boissierianum x P.kovachii)	$40.00	
Phragmipedium Peter Croezen (P.pearcei x P.kovachii) $45.00	
Phragmipedium Taras (P.czerwiakowianum x P.pearcei)	$40.00	
Phragmipedium Yelva Myhre (Rosalie Dixler x P.kovachii) $35.00	
P.kovachii x Phrag Peter Croezen $35.00	
Phragmipedium species 
boissierianum $35.00	
caudatum	$45.00	
caudatum	$15.00	
kovachii	$300.00	
kovachii	$85.00	
pearcei	$20.00	
richteri	$35.00	
wallisii	$40.00	
Stanhopea candida	$25.00	
Stanhopea connata	$35.00	
Stanhopea haseloviana	$40.00	
Trichocentrum tigrinum	$25.00


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2015)

PM'd.


----------



## Denver (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm definitely interested. Any idea what size the Phrag hybrids are supposed to be? BS? NBS? tiny seedlings? I know on Peruflora's list, most that are not specified are previously bloomed or at least BS...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2015)

OOPS. I thought he was coming for the SEPOS show. I will talk to you later about the plants, thanks.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 10, 2015)

What? No besseae?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 10, 2015)

pm sent


----------



## Cheyenne (Mar 10, 2015)

This is after the SEPOS show. It is in April and This is in May. He Will not be attending the SEPOS show. I emailed Alfredo about the size of the plants because it is not listed and a few people asked. He said he will take some pictures tomorrow and send them to me with a description on the size of the other plants as well(NBS,BS,1 growth,2 growth). He also said he will have kovachii seedling for $35 that are a selling of his best clone. I will post when I hear back from him. But after that I have to let him know by Saturday( I think), deadline is the 15th of this month. So please send me a pm or an email as soon as You decide what you want after you see the pictures. Thanks.


----------



## Cheyenne (Mar 10, 2015)

You will have more time to get me the money. I just have to get him the order by the 15th so he can do the paperwork. We have plenty of time to work out the other stuff.


----------



## Justin (Mar 10, 2015)

i would get a kovach but the one i got from peruflora has survived and is growing strong


----------



## gonewild (Mar 10, 2015)

Any plant you get from Alfredo will be worth the price.

Buy the Phragmipedium Graeme Jones!!!!


----------



## Denver (Mar 10, 2015)

Cheyenne said:


> This is after the SEPOS show. It is in April and This is in May. He Will not be attending the SEPOS show. I emailed Alfredo about the size of the plants because it is not listed and a few people asked. He said he will take some pictures tomorrow and send them to me with a description on the size of the other plants as well(NBS,BS,1 growth,2 growth). He also said he will have kovachii seedling for $35 that are a selling of his best clone. I will post when I hear back from him. But after that I have to let him know by Saturday( I think), deadline is the 15th of this month. So please send me a pm or an email as soon as You decide what you want after you see the pictures. Thanks.



Awesome. It definitely won't take me long to decide. I already pretty much know what I want, just want to make sure I know what to expect. And as Lance suggests, Graeme Jones is at the top of my list


----------



## Cheyenne (Mar 12, 2015)

Here is the list from Alfredo with the sizes.Unfortunately some of the hybrids that people were interested in are sold out, or maybe it was an older list, I don't know. I am going for the kovachii.The $80 dollar one is two growth and BS. You will not find that in this country. The $35 kovachii seedling Alfredo said was his best clone and should be easier growing. There is no other charges for paperwork or inspections. Just the price on the list and my costs to pack and ship to you.let me know. [email protected]
Bletia catenulata	$17.00	BS
Bletia patula	$17.00	BS
Bulbophyllum meridense	$20.00	BS
Catasetum incurvum	$35.00	BS
Catasetum schunkei	$35.00	BS
Catasetum tenebrosum	$35.00	BS
Cattleya luteola	$20.00	BS
Cattleya maxima	$25.00	BS
Cattleya mooreana	$35.00	BS
Cattleya rex ( Moyobamba)	$50.00	BS
Cattkeya rex ( Ayacucho)	$250.00	BS 3 Pseudo bulbs
Cattleya rex ´Splash¨´	$300.00	BS 3 Pseudo bulbs
Cattleya violacea	$35.00	BS
Cycnoches cooperii	$60.00	BS
Cycnoches haagii	$60.00	BS
Cycnoches peruvianum	$35.00	BS
Cyrtochilum villenaorum	$45.00	BS
Dracula hirsuta	$40.00	BS
Epidendrum sophronitis $40.00	BS
Epidendrum sophronitioides	$40.00	BS
Gongora sanderiana	$60.00	BS
Macroclineum aurorae	$20.00	BS
Mormodes buccinator	$45.00	BS
Mormodes revolutum	$40.00	BS
Mormodes rolfeanum	$30.00	BS
Hybrids of Phragmipedium kovachii 
Phragmipedium Glen Decker (Jason Fischer x P.kovachii)	$40.00	Sold out
Phragmipedium Graeme Jones (Barbara LeAnn x P.kovachii)	$45.00	Sold out
Phragmipedium Inca Treasure (P.kovachii x P.longifolium)	$40.00	BS 3 growths
Phragmipedium Memoria Emma Decker (Don Wimber x P.kovachii)	$45.00	seedling 2Y
Phragmipedium Memoria Maria Teresa Fighetti (Elizabeth Castle x P.kovachii)	$35.00	seedling 2Y
Phragmipedium Papa Frankie Quintal (Haley Decker x P.kovachii)	$35.00	Sold out
Phragmipedium Peruflora’s Saltimbanco (P.boissierianum x P.kovachii)	$40.00	BS
Phragmipedium Peter Croezen (P.pearcei x P.kovachii) $45.00	BS
Phragmipedium Taras (P.czerwiakowianum x P.pearcei)	$40.00	BS
Phragmipedium Yelva Myhre (Rosalie Dixler x P.kovachii) $35.00	seedling 2 y
P.kovachii x Phrag Peter Croezen $35.00	seedling 1 y
Phragmipedium species 
boissierianum $35.00	BS
caudatum	$45.00	BS
caudatum	$15.00	seedling
kovachii	$300.00	BS
kovachii	$35.00	seedling 1 growth
kovachii	$85.00	seedling 2 growths
pearcei	$20.00	BS
richteri	$35.00	BS
wallisii	$40.00	BS
Stanhopea candida	$25.00	BS
Stanhopea connata	$35.00	BS
Stanhopea haseloviana	$40.00	BS
Trichocentrum tigrinum	$25.00	BS


----------



## bulolo (Mar 12, 2015)

PM'd


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2015)

Did you get my order in?


----------



## Cheyenne (Mar 13, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Did you get my order in?



Yes I did Eric. Out of the plants that you picked only two are not sold out. So do you just want 1 of each(2 plants)?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2015)

Sure thanks.


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 13, 2015)

PM'd


----------



## Cheyenne (Mar 14, 2015)

I received everyone's PM messages and emails. I have just been busy at work. I think I have about 6 to 7 people. I need everyone to do me a favor. I have everything written down but the info is all over the place. Some PM, some email through slippertalk, some reg email. Its hard to keep track because PM messages use your screen name and email is your regular name. So everyone who wants something send me an email to my gmail account through your email account and label it "Final plant Order (your ST Screen Name)". Please include your information in the email. Full name shipping address and what you want. Even if you sent me an email telling me what you want. That was it's all in one place and I can just go through and copy everything. I will get Alfredo the list this weekend and talk to him about payment. I am pretty sure I am going to pay him at the society meeting. That gives us time if you want to send me a check or PayPal. I Will contact everyone back next week and give you that info and your total. I am going to stop by the post office and talk about shipping options. 

Thanks, Cheyenne


----------



## bulolo (Mar 14, 2015)

What is your gmail account?


----------



## Cheyenne (Mar 14, 2015)

Let me try to answer a few questions people ha be asked. 

When I say the $85 kovachii are two growth BS they might not be BS for kovachii. That was not the best choice of words and I was just trying to describe the plant size to you. Most phrag that are described as blooming size are a single large growth or a older growth and a new start. With kovachii it a little different. They seem to need a few growths to actually bloom. I bought 3 from him of that size a year or two ago. They were all one older growth and a good new start or 1/2 mature growth. One the older growth had a old spike the other two it did not. That is better than anything I have found in this country for close to that price. The $35 seedlings he tells me are a welding of his best clone. I am guess the $85 ones are sub crosses of the original collected plants.

I also wanted to say before you order and just so you know that I am not associated with Alfredo in any way. I only know him through ordering plants and we have a couple mutual friends. I have not seen the plants and can only tell you from my prior experience of ordering them. When I get them I will get them home probably leave them packed(give them a drink) and send them off to you. If there is something you are unhappy with you will contact him. I will supply you with his email and I already told him I was going to ship these to other people.
Just a disclaimer.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 14, 2015)

bulolo said:


> What is your gmail account?



It's up on the plant listing post


----------



## Cheyenne (Mar 14, 2015)

I did post it before but it's probably hard to see in the ridiculously long post. 

[email protected]


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2015)

I can bring money for you at the SEPOS show.


----------

